# Tablette(s) de refroidissement pour MacBook Pro



## HAL-9000 (26 Novembre 2009)

Un p'tit topic sur les systèmes de refroidissement dédiés au MacBook Pro (et MacBook) .
J'ai investi il y'a 2-3 mois maintenant dans le LUXA2 M1-Pro de Thermaltake Europe :
LUXA2 M1-Pro
Commandé ici  :
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/14...roidissement-pour-macbook-et-macbook-pro.html

J'ai opté pour ce modèle de tablette car celui-ci est silencieux et n'occupe aucuns ports USB (contrairement à ceux à ventilateurs).

Premiers "tests" de la tablette : 
- Lors d'une utilisation Web+Mail+Messenger+VLC le CPU de mon MBP a l'habitude de chauffer aux environs de 55-60°C (d'après iStat Pro) alors que positionné sur la tablette de refroidissement la température du CPU est en moyenne de l'ordre de 45°C...
- Une température du Northbrigde n'excédant que très rarement les 45°C (même lors d'une utilisation intense du CPU)

Avavntage(s)/Inconvénient(s) :
- superbe design en aluminium en armonie avec le MBP
- refroidissement efficace (-20°C annoncé par le constructeur)
- n'utilise aucun port USB (deja que 2 sur le MBP 13' c'est léger...)
- dispose d'une poignée de transport

- poids conséquent (1.8kg quand même :mouais
- prix exorbitant ! (99 euros )

Voila pour cette petite review de la tablette LUXA2 M1-Pro   

P.S. : j'espère avoir posté dans la bonne rubrique :afraid:, pas tapper les modos, pas tapper :sick:.


----------



## guizmo47 (27 Novembre 2009)

Merci bien pour cette petite info !
En effet, ce n'est sans doute pas le cas de tout le monde, pour moi le système de refroidissement est INDISPENSABLE (cf lieu d'habitation...) du coup j'ai opté pour une plateforme (dont je ne connais ni le nom, ni la marque, achetée aux USA...) à ventilateurs, efficace mais effectivement bruyante et prend un port USB et redoutablement moche !...
Je fais avec, je suis obligé...
Je me demande si la tablette dont tu parles fonctionnerait aussi bien dans une atmosphère chaude et (très) humide...
Où habites tu ?
En tous les cas merci encore pour ta contribution...
A+.


----------



## Erravid (27 Novembre 2009)

Ah intéressant comme retour.

Tu tournes habituellement à 55-60°C, mais je suis curieux de savoir si ta tablette rafraîchit toujours bien en utilisation intensive (70-80°C) ?

Perso, j'avais investi dans un bon modèle de chez Zalman (la  2000S) et j'ai fini par ne plus m'en servir que rarement comme support dans mon lit (sans ventilation donc.) 

En général, je fais beaucoup travailler le CPU (musique sur ordinateur) et il n'est pas rare que je tourne entre 70°C et 80°C. Sauf qu'avec ma fantastique tablette de refroidissement, mon CPU allait même jusqu'à 81°C 82°C comme si de rien n'était, avec à peu près la même consommation de ressources.
De plus, quand j'avais besoin de graver des trucs, la position inclinée de la tablette (ou alors était-ce le fait qu'elle était alimentée par USB ?) faisait foirer ma gravure une fois sur deux&#8230;

Je pensais l'utiliser justement en milieu chaud et humide (ahah les salles de concert) mais vu les performances, j'ai abandonné l'idée. Ça doit faire une belle différence pour les gens qui ont l'habitude de bosser avec leur portable sur les jambes (ou sur du tissu), mais quand on est sur une table, la tablette que j'ai est totalement inutile&#8230;
Après je l'avais payée "que" 50 euros, peut-être qu'en mettant le double du prix&#8230;


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Novembre 2009)

J'habite la région parisienne :rateau:
Sinon je vais essayer de prendre le temps ce Week-End d'effectuer des tests un peu plus poussés, notamment lorsque le CPU est en régime intense sur une durée de temps assez conséquente...

Sinon autre "avantage" de ce plateau refroidissant est que contrairement aux plateaux à ventillateurs, celui-ci ne tire pas sur la batterie 


P.S. : je sais qu'en lançant un projet BOINC en autorisant l'utilisation de l'intégralité des capacités de mon MBP, le CPU de ce dernier grimpe à 120°C en moins de 5 minutes (sans tablette mais bon )...


----------



## gildas1 (27 Novembre 2009)

Ne voulant pas mettre trop cher je me suis rabattu sur une tablette AKASA, avec SMCfancontrol et coolbook, je tourne à 45 voir 55° gd maxi


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Novembre 2009)

gildas1 a dit:


> ... je tourne à 45 voir 55° gd maxi



Autant dire que tu ne tires pas beaucoup sur le CPU


----------



## gildas1 (27 Novembre 2009)

auparavant pour les mêmes actions j'etais à 75/80° donc que du bonheur, 

le fait de mettre smcfancontrol et coolbook arrange bcp les choses


----------



## Erravid (28 Novembre 2009)

gildas1 a dit:


> le fait de mettre smcfancontrol et coolbook arrange bcp les choses


C'est étrange Coolbook, je viens de regarder le site&#8230; Sous-alimenter le CPU sans perte de performances ? Ça me semble&#8230; étrange, oui. Par contre SMFanControl, ça aide effectivement de mettre les ventilateurs à fond quand on sait qu'on va faire chauffer tout ça !



HAL-9000 a dit:


> P.S. : je sais qu'en lançant un projet BOINC en autorisant l'utilisation de l'intégralité des capacités de mon MBP, le CPU de ce dernier grimpe à 120°C en moins de 5 minutes (sans tablette mais bon )...


Ah ouais, heu 120°C, je pensais que le CPU fondait à cette température  D'ailleurs, la carte mère de mon PC a une sécurité qui fait que tout s'éteint automatiquement dès que la température du CPU atteint 90/95°C (si je me plante pas&#8230 Donc 120°C, impressionnant !
Mes ventilateurs se mettent à tourner à fond dès que j'approche des 80°C. Donc même en cherchant (et sans tablette), je n'arrive pas à dépasser le 81°C.


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Novembre 2009)

Pourtant 120°C je t'assure (selon iStat Pro).
Cela m'a également étonné pour te dire. Enfin dès que j'ai vu cette température j'ai tué le process BOINC 

Sinon je viens de faire environ 5 heures de Red Alert 3 en ligne, et bien température de 65-70°C avec la tablette présentée ci-dessus...


----------



## Erravid (29 Novembre 2009)

Je n'avais pas vu qu'elle était de Thermaltake, c'est une marque assez reconnue dans le domaine du refroidissement&#8230;

Elle fonctionne comment en fait ? Il y a des ventilateurs à l'endroit des deux petits grilles ?
Ou bien il n'y a aucun ventilateur et elle ne fonctionne qu'avec la dissipation de chaleur ? Tu posais ton portable sur quel type de surface avant de l'avoir ?

Par curiosité, je vois qu'elle est inclinée, comme l'est la mienne&#8230; Est-ce que tu as déjà utilisé ton graveur DVD dans ces conditions ? Le mien plantait une fois sur deux dans ces conditions.


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Novembre 2009)

Pas de ventillateurs, juste un système de refroidissement par gaz/liquide (si tu vas sur le premier lien que j'ai mis, tu peux voir une animation que schématise le système de refroidissement).

Avant j'utilisais avec mon ancien PC portable HP Pavilion dv9051ea en 17' un CoolerMaster : 
http://fr.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=fr&act=detail&tbcate=464&id=865
Mais cela n'a pas empéché ma carte mère de griller (défaut de fabrication du constructeur je précise ).

Sinon avant de posséder la tablette présentée je posais mon MBP sur une surface lisse en bois...
Et oui cette tablette est inclinée et j'ai déja effectué quelques gravures en cette position, jamais eu de problèmes pour le moment 



P.S. : les deux barres grises sur la tablette son des anti-dérappant, et leur dimension correspond aux Heat-pipes (au nombre de deux) qui sont fixés/soudés au dessous de la tablette...


----------



## Herugul (29 Novembre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Avant j'utilisais avec mon ancien PC portable HP Pavilion dv9051ea en 17' un CoolerMaster :
> http://fr.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=fr&act=detail&tbcate=464&id=865
> Mais cela n'a pas empéché ma carte mère de griller (défaut de fabrication du constructeur je précise ).



AHA !!! un confrère  je comprend ta douleur  !!! Moi aussi j'ai eu un HP DV9649ef 17" et boum, au bout d'un an et demi "a plus carte mère"....  donc c'est pour sa que je me tourne vers le MBP 13" !!!! Mais est-ce vraiment nécessaire d'acheter un système de refroidissement alors que déja, étant en alu, la chaleur se dissipe mieux ?


----------



## gildas1 (29 Novembre 2009)

cela ne peux pas lui faire de mal, et sur le long terme n'être que bénéfique


----------



## Herugul (29 Novembre 2009)

Donc se n'est pas nécessaire au début. C'est bien ce qui me semblais.


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Novembre 2009)

Un confrère dans la douleur oui 
Pour la petite histoire, après 3 mois d'utilisation de mon PC HP Pavilion, la charnière droite se brise : retour au SAV FNAC, changement de la charnière et en même temps j'en ai profité pour faire changer l'écran (3-4 pixels ne marchaient pas)... 1 mois pour changer le tout 
Puis 2 ans après, la carte mère lache, appel au SAV HP et changement de celle-ci (encore sous garantie HP ouffff !)... 8 mois après, rebelotte !  Sauf que plus sous garantie 

Enfin bref, HP une fois mais pas deux...
Sinon pour l'utilisation que je fais de mon portable (tirage de simulations via Matlab ou en C/C++ sur 3-4 jours parfois, avec le processeur tournant au maximum de sa capacité la plupart du temps) j'ai opté pour l'option refroidissement oui


----------



## Herugul (29 Novembre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Enfin bref, HP une fois mais pas deux...



Pareil pour moi .

Pour le refroidissement, je verrais mais plus tard.


----------



## gildas1 (29 Novembre 2009)

Le plus tôt est le mieux puis ce n'est pas réellement onéreux!

Utilisant mon ordi avec ecran externe cela me permet de le poser dessus, et ne plus y penser! ce n'est pas orsque les pbs apparaissent qu'il faut se dire qu'ne tablette serait interessante

MAIS il n'est pas prouvé que l'utilisation d'une tablette favorise le mac sur le long terme


----------



## Herugul (29 Novembre 2009)

Oui je tiendrais compte de vos conseils mais une chose à la fois :rateau: d'abord le MBP ensuite l'apple Care ensuite la sacoche de transport, ensuite le système de refroidissement en suite l'écran externe ensuite... non j'arrête la  !! Au fait, peut-on payer un MBP en plusieurs fois ? (question bête ?)


----------



## gildas1 (29 Novembre 2009)

Bien entendu!

apple store le permet puis la FNAC, DARTY et les autres font des credits, bien que plus tôt ils sont rembourses mieux c'est 



concernant tes achats, je pencherais plus sur :

MBP, sacoche, tablette puis apple care (avant l'annee en cours)


----------



## Herugul (29 Novembre 2009)

oui mais j'ai oublié aussi le DD externe XD et je préfère payer d'abord l'Apple Care au moins je suis tranquil et je n'ai plus à m'en soucier  et ensuite l'année prochaine je vais changer de mobile et d'abonnement donc je voudrais bien prendre un iphone en espérant que son prix ait baissé et en espérant qu'il soit à la hauteur de sa réputation  donc sa fait encore beaucoup de sous...et je ne suis qu'étudiant...:mouais: ^^. Je suis ambitieux hein ?


----------



## los ruffinos (26 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Même sujet, mais juste pour des questions de dimension de la tablette :
j'en ai récupéré une (3 ventilos relativement silencieux) qui est plus petite que mon MBP, qui est un 17".

Question : 
est-ce que ça peut être gênant pour le Mac, niveau résistance matérielle, ou est-ce que la fameuse coque en alu-brossé-aérospatial-hyper-résistant-et-design  peut relever le défi (ça déborde sur les côtés et derrière) ? 

Merci.


----------



## Sangojan (28 Juin 2010)

UP!!!

Salut, 

quand je joue ou compose, tant sur mac que sur bootcamp, je met toujours mes ventilos à fond dès le départ, sinon j'atteins des températures vraiment élevées!

Je cherchais un cooling system qui soit adapté à mon MBP 17" early 2009, qui serait essentiellement utilisé pour le gaming et la musique (logic pro ou autre)

J'ai regardé chez thermaltake et le massive 23CS parait pas mal, mais il bouffe un port sans en rendre un. Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée ou une expérience à partager?


----------

